# Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?



## Rheincamper (20. August 2004)

Hallo Leute , #h 

Da der nächste Vorbereitungskurs zur Angelscheinprüfung bei uns in D'dorf erst im Oktober startet ( habe mich natürlich schon angemeldet ) , suche ich nach einer Möglichkeit schon mal vorher ( selbstverständlich legal ) erste Angelpraxis zu bekommen. 

Gibt es in NRW ( empfehlenswerte ! ) Teichanlagen , wo man auch ohne Schein fischen darf ? ;+ 
Oder in Holland , ist ja nicht so weit bis zur Grenze. Eine Sportvisakte für 2004 hätte ich auch schon.

Meine Ausrüstung habe ich inzwischen zusammen , eine leicht Spinnausrüstung :

Balzer IM 10 Royal Spin 25 , WG 3-25 g , 2,70 m
Shimano Technium FA 2500

Wollte mit Mini-Wobblern angeln ( Ugly Duckling , Salmo Hornet , Mosa Ultra light ) oder alternativ Schleppangeln mit Forellenteig und Spirolino.


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir mit Tipps und Adressen ( wenn möglich Anlagen die eine Web-Seite haben ) weiterhelfen.

Gruß ,

Rheincamper #g


----------



## sammycr65 (20. August 2004)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

Antworten ja - Nähe Düsseldorf nein!

Witten Bommern - Angelhofparadies Vieth http://www.angelparadies-viedt.de/index_ms.html

Teichanlage m. 3 Teichen (naja einer is ne Badewanne), gutem Besatz,
ohne Angelschein, Kunstköder verboten (!!!), idyllisch im Wald gelegen  
u. ... leider weit weg von Düsseldorf!
In Oberhausen gibts auch einen (war ich noch nie) und sicherlich
auch näher bei Dir dran! Einfach mal "Forellenteiche NRW" googlen!

Viel Erfolg und Petri heil

der Sammy
#a


----------



## peterSbizarre (20. August 2004)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

der forellensee heyer hat eine gute wasserqualität und ordentliche fische.
http://www.angelfreunde.de/

mit den kleinen wobblern bist du aber ohne wurfhilfe nur bedingt erfolgreich...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2004)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

Wobei man vielleicht anmerken sollte, das es meines Wissens (zumindest in B-W) überhaupt nicht geht, ohne Angelschein an Forellenseen zu angeln.
Nur verlangen eben eingie Teichbetreiber nicht die Vorlage des Angelscheins.
Das dürfte wahrscheinlich in NRW auch nicht anders sein.

Oder anders gesagt: Wers legal will, braucht auch an Teichanlagen/Forellenseen einen gültigen Jahresfischereischein!!


----------



## Klaus-a. (20. August 2004)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

@ Thomas9904- ja genau so ist das ,meißt ist es dem Teichbesitzer egal ob Jahresfischereischein vorhanden ist oder nicht,aber es kann immer sein das Leute vom Ordnungsamt -Untere Fischereibehörde kontroliern so schon an einigen Teichen passiert.
@ sammycr65 Der Forellenteich in Oberhausen ist bestimmt dieser.....................http://web2.cylex.de/firma-home/forellenhof-kiefer-2186090.html
Ansonsten findet man hier noch genügend nach PLZ-...............................http://www.d-a-t-v.de/Teiche/TPLZ4.html
und hier...........................http://www.poplawok.de/geo001.htm

Ob man nun ein Jahresfischereischein benötigt besser vorher Telfonisch erfragen.


----------



## Rheincamper (20. August 2004)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

Danke schon mal für die schnellen Antworten.  
Also kann ich davon ausgehen , das es so legal in NRW nicht geht. :c 

Aber wie sieht es mit Holland aus. Wir wohnen ja relativ Grenznah ( 50 km ) ?

Habt ihr empfehlungen für Teichanlagen dort ? 

Was könnt ihr zur Ausrüstung sagen ? Ist meine Rute eigentlich zum Spiro-Fischen gut geeignet oder braucht es eine spezielle Spirorute mit > 3 m Länge und empfindlicherer Spitze ?


Gruß ,
Rheincamper #g


----------



## Killerwels (20. August 2004)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

Deine Rute ist zum Spiroangeln ungeeignet da man ja z.b. mit einem mind. 1,50 langen Vorfach angelt und das geht nur schwer bis gar nicht bei ner 2,70 m Rute. 

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## ChrisNiCarphunt (24. August 2004)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

Fahr doch mal zu so nem Forellenpuff da hab ich auch mal geangelt als ich noch Anfänger war. Der Forellensee ist in der Nähe von Bielefeld. Falls du näheres wissen willst schreib mir ne mail oder Nachricht. Ich gebe dir dann ne Wegbeschreibung!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2004)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*



> Fahr doch mal zu so nem Forellenpuff da hab ich auch mal geangelt als ich noch Anfänger war


*Siehe oben: Legal in Deutschland ohne Schein nicht möglich!!*
Denn auch wenn der Besitzer keinen Schein sehen will, ist man bei Kontrollen (Polizei, untere Ordnungsbehörden) trotzdem dran!!!


----------



## Knobbes (24. August 2004)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

Einen Angelschein sollten die Angler dort schon haben find ich.
*G*


----------



## Oliver03 (27. August 2004)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

hmm Heyer ist der einzigste Forellensee den ich befische, da er noch einigermaßen große Teiche hat. Aber auf seiner homepage steht das man nen Schein haben muss. Nagut er kontrolliert es auch nicht, aber der Tecih ist für Anfänger sowieso nicht geeignet, da man halt durchaus Würfe von 50m+ machen muss.


----------



## Logo (1. September 2004)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

@Oliver03 
 dafür hat ein Anfänger aber auch meist genug platz um zu werfen. Meine ersten Angelversuche waren an so einem kleinen "Betonbecken" da war das alles schon recht eng und dadurch nicht ganz so einfach


----------



## Kugelfisch (13. September 2004)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

In Holland darfst du an allen öffentlichen Fahrwassern angeln, wenn du eine Sportvisakte hast.
Allerdings nur da wo auch die großen Schiffe Fahren. Also an den Flüssen (z.B.Maas, Rhein) und auch nur mit Ködern unter 2,5 cm.
Wenn du mit Spinnern und Wobblern Angeln willst brauchst du weitere Genehmigungen (Vergunning). Die kannst du auch an Grenznahen deutschen Angelgeschäften erhalten.
Kosten für an der Maas und den dazugehörigen Seen 42,- Euro fürs ganze Jahr.

Ich habeübrigens das gleiche Problem wie du weil bei uns der nächste Lehrgang mit Prüfung erst im November ist.
Ich bin für diese Zeit auch ganz Legal nach NL ausgewichen (ca 50 km bis an die Maas).
Viel Spass


----------



## nobwe (15. September 2004)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

Hallo Rheincamper,

versuch´s doch mal hier:

http://www.maashof.com/de/index.html

Eine sehr gepflegte Anlage gleich hinter Venlo.

Gruesse

Norbert


----------



## buddha (15. September 2004)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

Also nen Angelschein braucht man überall. Nur in den Forellenpuffs kontrolliert das keiner, Hauptsache 30€ im Sack, denen gehts doch eh nur ums Geld!!


----------



## Forellenudo (15. September 2004)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

Na ja,30 Euro ist ein bissen übertrieben,zumindestens wo ich hinfahre kostet es meistens mit 2 Ruten 17 Euro :m 

Gruß Udo #6


----------



## powermike1977 (20. September 2004)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

moin!
hier in maastricht und umgebung gibts n paar forellenpuffs. da kostet der eine 13e fuer 5 forellen (alle ca. 500gr) und 1 lachsforelle von einem kilo, und der andere kostet 11e fuer 5 forellen (mind. 500gr). alles mit 2 ruten natuerlich. kein angelschein oder sportvisakte noetig, ist in nl ein bisschen unkomplizierter.


----------



## Quastenflosser (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

ich werde leider erst im november mit der prüfung fertig will aber unbedingt angeln:c weiss jemand zufällig ob man bei einem von diesen Anlagen einen Angelschein braucht?
http://www.forellenhof-heyer.de/

http://www.forellenteichangeln.de/Teichanlagen/Angelpark_Scheid/angelpark_scheid.html

http://www.linkhitlist.com/cgi/LHL_D.exe?G2L&LinkNo=1088855&ListNo=33546

http://www.angelpark-knipp.de/index.html
Zwei kollegen gehen mit die einen Schein haben,hilft das?Kann einer der einen Angelschein hat einen Laien mitnehmen?Spricharf er eine der Ruten bedienen?An allgemeinen Gewässern?

Schon mal Danke für eure Antworten

PS:Ach so,bin neu#h


----------



## Quastenflosser (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

kann den keiner helfen#h


----------



## Klaus-a. (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

Hallo,also Angelparadies Löhr brauchste kein Angelschein,wurde jeden falls noch nie danach gefragt.


----------



## Hummer (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

Hallo Quastenflosser, 

Herzlich Willkommen an Board! :m

Grundsätzlich brauchst Du in jedem Forellenpuff auch einen Fischereischein - es wird bloß in den meisten dieser Einrichtungen nicht danach gefragt und ich habe auch noch nichts von staatlichen Kontrollen gehört.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## petrikasus (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

Moin,

einen Satz zu den Prüfungsterminen: Wenn der Termin in eurer Stadt, Kreis etc. zu spät liegt, gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit. Die Ämter können eine Ausnahmegenehmigung erteilen (kostet ca. 10€), mit der ihr in einer anderen Stadt die Prüfung ablegen könnt. Also hört euch um wo die Prüfungen früher sind und besorgt euch die Genehmigung und meldet euch dann dort zur Prüfung an. Ob das alle Bundesländer so handhaben weiß ich nicht, in NRW geht es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Quastenflosser (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

danke für die Antworten.werden entweder zu löhr oder zu scheid gehen.ist da sonntags voll?lohnt sich eher der sammstag?

ach übrigens:Mir kommt es nicht an das ich da viele Fische fange oder grosse...WILL einfach nur was Praxis erleben(prüfung im November)und mit meinen Kollegen(angelscheininhaber)spass haben!
also...weiss einer ob die inhaber der beiden anlagen einen angelschein sehen wollen? 
http://www.forellenteichangeln.de/Teichanlagen/Angelpark_Scheid/angelpark_scheid.html

http://www.linkhitlist.com/cgi/LHL_D.exe?G2L&LinkNo=1088855&ListNo=33546


----------



## Quastenflosser (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

hat einer erfahrung mit dem angelparadies Löhr in wermeskirchen?


----------



## Mumpitz (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

Hallo Rheincamper!

Du könntest auch ohne Probleme in einen holländischen Verein in Deiner Nähe gehen. Das kostet in Verbindung mit der Sportvisakte und der Vergunning recht wenig (hängt auch Verein ab). Dann kannst Du aber zusätzlich auch die Vereinsgewässer beangeln.
So könntest Du in der Roermonder Ecke in einen Verein gehen, zusätzlich noch die Maasplassenvergunning nehmen und kannst für etwa 70Euro (Sportvisakte für das laufende Jahr und grosse Vergunning incl.) eine Viehlzahl an unterschiedlichsten Gewässern beangeln. Das rentiert sich bei 50 Km meist auch noch nach bestandener Prüfung 

Cheers,
Oliver


----------



## Andi1 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*



ChrisNiCarphunt schrieb:


> Fahr doch mal zu so nem Forellenpuff da hab ich auch mal geangelt als ich noch Anfänger war. Der Forellensee ist in der Nähe von Bielefeld. Falls du näheres wissen willst schreib mir ne mail oder Nachricht. Ich gebe dir dann ne Wegbeschreibung!!!!


Kanns du mir auch Wegbeschreibung der Forellensee in der Nähe von Bielefeld geben,offnungszeit und den Preis oder Tel.Grüß Andi1


----------



## @dr! (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

wo hast du den thread den ausgegraben xD


----------



## AngelJoe1988 (17. August 2007)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

Ich bezahl am einem Forellenpuff hier in Bielefeld in der nähe grad ma 10 € für 2 Ruten , für eine bezahl ich 8 € und krieg ordentlich viele Forellen reingesetzt. Wenn ich mir hier die Preise von anderen Teichen anschaue isses schon recht billig bei mir hier finde ich  

MfG


----------



## danielpuetz (17. August 2007)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*



Hummer schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich brauchst Du in jedem Forellenpuff auch einen Fischereischein - es wird bloß in den meisten dieser Einrichtungen nicht danach gefragt und ich habe auch noch nichts von staatlichen Kontrollen gehört.



Diese Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht. In dem Forellenteich, in dem ich selber seit ca. 20 Jahren regelmäßig angel, habe ich noch nie jemand vom Ordnungsamt/Fischereibehörde gesehen. Denn DIE schauen auch nur auf die Kohle ... wenn sich rumspricht, daß dort kontrolliert wird, wäre der Teich (bzw. der Inhaber)  nämlich innerhalb von ein paar Wochen pleite, weil 80% der Gäste fernbleiben würden. Ergo heißt das für die Gemeinde, keine Steuereinnahmen aus dem Betrieb. An dem Teich an dem ich angel hängt nämlich noch ein Gaststättenbetrieb dran, wo viele Gäste nur wegen des Angelteich-Ambientes kommen. Wenn der nun dicht macht, kann er sein Restaurant mit Dicht machen und das wäre ein Verlust für die Stadt, der in die 10K € geht. Da drücken die lieber 10 Augen zu und lassen alle dort weiterangeln :q

Ist doch alles ein Scheinheiliges Pack auf den Ämtern, der Fischereischein dient ja auch dazu, daß noch ein paar Einnahmen mehr reinkommen (muß ja auch regelmäßig kostenpflichtig verlängert werden). Und blos weil ich eine Prüfung abgelegt habe, heißt das ja nicht, dass sich alle die so einen Schein haben, nachher waidgerecht verhalten. Da gibt es genauso schwarze Schafe MIT Schein, als auch ohne!


----------



## MatzeMatze (17. August 2007)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

Ich finde das viel zu übertriebn bewertet mit dem Fischereischeinen. Wenn man als 14 jähriger angeln will aber keinen kennt der nen Angelschein hat und man die Prpfung noch nicht hat was soll mann dann machen?? Kann das ma einer sagen mir ging das genau so als ich noch keinen Angelschein hatte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angelpfeife (21. August 2007)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

Des interressiert da eh keinen. Hallo i bin da mit 8 jahren hingegangen un hab geangelt ( in BW)! Die henn mich zwar dumm angekuckt aber gsagt hat niemand was!


----------



## The King (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

hi bei kerken ist auch ein forellenteich mit 2 ruten kostet dich das dann 17 euro an teich 2 18€ ohne angeschein kannste aber nur teich 1 dort angeln also ich bin jetzt 13 und mit 11 bin ich da ohne reingekommen das is die homepage http://www.angelteich-online.de/index.html    ich hoffe dir damit geholfen zu haben      gruß   The King


----------



## ralf-1961 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

Hallo, kannst du mir mal eine wegbeschreibung zu dem teich in bielefeld schicken .gruss ralf-1961.und schönen dank im vorraus


----------



## ralf-1961 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

Hallo.kannst du mir mal einei wegbeschreibung von dem teich in bielefeld schicken.gruss ralf-1961.und schoenen dank im vorraus


----------



## ralf-1961 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

Hallo.kannst du mir mal eine wegbeschreibung von dem teich in bielefeld schicken.gruss ralf-1961


----------



## ernie1973 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

Also - kurz und knapp - Du brauchst einen Angelschein um zu angeln - auch im Forellenpuff, wobei es vielen Betreibern egal ist - das schützt Dich aber nicht vor einer Kontrolle und ich erlaube mir die Bemerkung, dass im Falle einer (unwahrscheinlichen, aber möglichen!) Kontrolle Dein Angelschein in weite Ferne rückt!!!!

Angeln mit Mini-Wobblern usw. kannst Du vergessen, da meist (wenn überhaupt) nur Einzelhaken erlaubt sind (ggf. evtl. mit Blinkerplättchen).

Es gibt genügend Anlagen, in denen man Dich angeln lassen würde, aber mein Rat wäre, Dich zu gedulden, bis Du es auch darfst!!!

Petri & viel Glück bei der Prüfung!

Ernie


----------



## Pseudoangler (25. März 2009)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

Weiß jemand, ob die Möglichkeit besteht, Angeleinsteiger betreut angeln zu lassen? Also ich dachte da an so eine Art Schnupperkurs. Ein oder zwei Einsteiger ohne Fischereischein werden jeweils von einem Angler mit Angelschein betreut. Einfach mal um in die Sache reinzuschnuppern. Weiß jemand, ob so etwas möglich ist?


----------



## fisherb00n (25. März 2009)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

Das kann man bei einem Sportverein à la Volleyball machen...

Beim Angeln hab ich sowas nie gesehen...kann natürlich sein, dass Vereine solche Kurse anbieten...bei uns gibt es solche Aktionen aber nur für Jugendliche...

Inoffiziell hat man sich bei uns auch schon abgesprochen und einen "Neuen" mitgenommen, allerdings nur wenn dieser auch einen Fischereischein hatte...


----------



## michi2244 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*



Pseudoangler schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob die Möglichkeit besteht, Angeleinsteiger betreut angeln zu lassen? Also ich dachte da an so eine Art Schnupperkurs. Ein oder zwei Einsteiger ohne Fischereischein werden jeweils von einem Angler mit Angelschein betreut. Einfach mal um in die Sache reinzuschnuppern. Weiß jemand, ob so etwas möglich ist?




Das währen ja eigendlich keine schlecht Idee.
Wenn ich so überlege waren in dem Kurs an dem ich teilgenommen habe so ca.12 totale Anfänger die noch nie eine Angel in der Hand hatten.
Da man zumindestens in Bayern nur trockene Theorie lernt wäre es eine gute Erfahrund für die Anfänger wenn man so etwas in den Unterricht mit einbaut aber da hat ja das Gesetz was dagegen.


----------



## Pseudoangler (26. März 2009)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

Also ich habe mich selber noch etwas schlau gemacht. Um es vorweg zu nehmen, es ist nicht möglich!

Nach dem LFischG NRW ist ein Fischereischei zwingend vorgesehen. Eine Ausnahmeregelung gibt es nicht. An Fischerreischeinen gibt es den "normalen" Fischereischein, den Jugendfischereischein udn den Sonderfischereischein. Den Sonderfischereischein gibt es nur für behinderte enschen, die aufgrund ihrer Behinderung an dem Ablegen der Fischerprüfung gehindert sind.

Im Ergebnis hat also ein Jugendlicher die Möglichkeit mit geringem Aufwand in die Angelei hineinzuschnupper, ein Erwachsener aber nicht. Das ist so, als würde ich sagen, ein Jugendlicher darf in Begleitung eines Erwachsenen Autofahren. Sobald er 18 ist, darf er es dann nicht mehr. Turi-Fischereischeine, wie in MeckPom gibt es in NRW nicht.


----------



## scholl (26. März 2009)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

hi Leute wenn jemand interesse daran hat ich kenne einen
" Forellenpuff " wo man auch große Lachse, Welse und Kapitale Störe angeln kann. War selbst noch nicht da#q aber am 30.April und 1 Mai fahre ich dort hin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
hier ist die Seite von dem Laden 
http://angelparadies-zwillbrock.de/


----------



## yummi (26. März 2009)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*



Pseudoangler schrieb:


> Also ich habe mich selber noch etwas schlau gemacht. Um es vorweg zu nehmen, es ist nicht möglich!
> 
> Nach dem LFischG NRW ist ein Fischereischei zwingend vorgesehen. Eine Ausnahmeregelung gibt es nicht.


 
Das mag vielleicht im Gesetz so stehen, aber es wird nicht unbedingt befolgt.

Wir haben hier in den Ferien ein Ferienprogramm für Kinder. Einer unserer Angelvereine bietet in den Sommerferien einen Schnupperkurs für Kinder und Jugendliche an. Mein 8-jähriger Neffe war letztes Jahr selbst dabei und hat auch direkt ein Rotauge gefangen. Da waren bestimmt 30 Kinder und Jugendliche und von denen *kann* fast keiner einen Schein gehabt haben, da die meisten noch unter 10 waren.

Es werden auf jeden Fall Kurse für Kinder angeboten.



Pseudoangler schrieb:


> Turi-Fischereischeine, wie in MeckPom gibt es in NRW nicht.



*Leider ist das so*.  Haben Freunde in England und bei denen waren wir auch schon zusammen an einem See auf Karpfen angeln. Auf seine Idee mal ein Wochenende in Deutschland zu angeln musste ich ihm leider sagen, dass es nicht geht, weil unsere Gesetze dies nicht zulassen. 

Jetzt kommen sie im Sommer nach Holland und wir gehen dort angeln. Eigentlich schade, denn so werden auch Touristen abgehalten nach NRW zu kommen und unser Land mal kennen zu lernen.

Aber ein Angelurlaub ohne angeln ist nicht unbedingt vorteilhaft.............


----------



## Pseudoangler (27. März 2009)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

Es mag so etwas geben, aber erlaubt ist es halt nicht. Aber es gibt ja auch Leute, die parken im Halteverbot oder fahren bei Rot über die Ampel.


----------



## yummi (27. März 2009)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

So, ich habe mir jetzt mal das Gesetz durchgelesen. Es gibt dort wirklich keine Ausnahme. Somit ist auch die Frage nach Forellenteichen geklärt, falls sie es nicht schon vorher geklärt war.

Evtl. muss man aber eine Sondergenehmigung für "Schulungen" oder ähnliches beantragen können (möglicherweise durch höherrangiges Recht). 

Der Angelverein hier bei uns in der Stadt ist auch nicht klein und die Kinder hatten ne Menge Spaß. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die wissentlich etwas verbotenes anbieten und ob es verboten ist oder nicht werden die auch wissen. Es waren etliche Vereinsmitglieder da und haben die Kinder unterstützt.

Stand sogar vorher in der Zeitung das sowas angeboten wird.

Möglicherweise hat man sich mit dem Verband abgesprochen, dass man an dem Tag mal "wegguckt", obwohl ich mir das auch nicht vorstellen kann......

Naja, auf jeden Fall war das echt ne schöne Sache für die Kinder und ich denke auch das es positiv auf sie wirkt. So merkt man, dass auch in Kanälen Leben ist und man diese nicht verschmutzen sollte. Schaden tut das bestimmt nicht.

Wüsste auch nicht, was dagegen sprechen sollte (ausser das Gesetz natürlich), wenn man den Kindern mal die Angelei und damit auch die Natur näher bringt.

Wenn man dann noch Touristenscheine (meine damit ausländische Touristen und die Betonung liegt auf Tourist) vergeben würde, hätten wir ein Fischereirecht, was echt mal als Vorbild für andere Länder angesehen werden könnte.


----------



## Pseudoangler (27. März 2009)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*




yummi schrieb:


> So, ich habe mir jetzt mal das Gesetz durchgelesen. Es gibt dort wirklich keine Ausnahme. Somit ist auch die Frage nach Forellenteichen geklärt, falls sie es nicht schon vorher geklärt war.





yummi schrieb:


> Evtl. muss man aber eine Sondergenehmigung für "Schulungen" oder ähnliches beantragen können (möglicherweise durch höherrangiges Recht).
> 
> Der Angelverein hier bei uns in der Stadt ist auch nicht klein und die Kinder hatten ne Menge Spaß. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die wissentlich etwas verbotenes anbieten und ob es verboten ist oder nicht werden die auch wissen. Es waren etliche Vereinsmitglieder da und haben die Kinder unterstützt.
> 
> ...




Ich habe bei der oberen Fischereibehörde (NRW) nachgefragt. Es werden keine Sondergenehmigungen erteilt. Grund: Das Gesetz sieht so etwas nicht vor. Was als Begründung folgte waren die klassischen Verwaltungsgrundsätze: 1. Das haben wir schon immer so gemacht! - 2. Da könnte ja jeder kommen! - 3. Wo kommen wir da hin? In gewisser Weise nachvollziehbar. Sonst würde es an den Forellenseen nur noch Einsteigerveranstaltungen geben.


----------



## yummi (28. März 2009)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

Das sind ja wertvolle Informationen, womit die rechtliche Frage geklärt wäre.. 

Ich gehe dann mal davon aus, dass es "unter der Hand" in Absprache mit den Aufsehern geduldet wird. Bin mal gespannt ob es diese Jahr auch wieder ist. Das weiß ich Anfang Juni, wenn die Heftchen für die Ferienunterhaltung rauskommen.


----------



## Pseudoangler (2. April 2009)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*



yummi schrieb:


> Das sind ja wertvolle Informationen, womit die rechtliche Frage geklärt wäre..
> 
> Ich gehe dann mal davon aus, dass es "unter der Hand" in Absprache mit den Aufsehern geduldet wird. Bin mal gespannt ob es diese Jahr auch wieder ist. Das weiß ich Anfang Juni, wenn die Heftchen für die Ferienunterhaltung rauskommen.


Ich würde eher davon ausgehen, dass sich einige Forellenteichbesitzer einfach über die gesetzliche Regelung hinwegsetzten.  Der schon häufiger negativ erwähnte Forellenteich in Witterschick bei Bonn hat schon entsprechende Ordnungsverfahren am Hals gehabt.

Sich über gesetzliche Regelungen hinwegsetzen kann nicht die Lösung sein. Unsere Lobbyverbände sollten mal versuchen mehr Druck auf die Landespolitiker auszuüben. Das Kinder erst ab 10 Jahre in Begleitung eines Fischereischeininhabers angeln dürfen ist genauso unsinnig, wie die Regelung, dass Erwachsene selbst in Begleitung eines Fischereischeininhabers nicht angeln dürfen. Bei der Regelung zum Sachkundenachweis (nichts anderes ist der Fischereischein) geht es im Wesentlichen um zwei Punkte, nämlich den Tierschutz und das Lebensmittelrecht. Gefangene Fische sind Lebensmittel und müssen entsprechend behandelt werden. In Punkto Tierschutz müssen Schonmaße, Schonzeiten und die Vorschriften zur Tötung von Wirbeltieren beachtet werden. Soweit ist das für mich alles nachzuvollziehen. Warum dem aber nicht auch dann Genüge getan wird, wenn Sachunkundige von einem Sachkundigen angeleitet werden, ist mir schleierhaft. Mir ist auch schleierhaft, wieso es in Ordnung ist, wenn ein 10jähriger Angeleitet wird, nicht aber ein 18jähriger. Es sehe auch kein Problem, wenn ein 6jähriger angeleitet wird. Entscheidend ist doch nur, dass ein Sachkundiger ein Auge auf den Sachunkundigen wirft und bei einem Fang zur Stelle ist. Auf der anderen Seite ist es aber anscheinend tierschutz- und lebensmittelrechtlich völlig unbedenklich, wenn sachunkundige Touristen ohne sachkundige Anleitung angeln. #q


----------



## yummi (2. April 2009)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*



Pseudoangler schrieb:


> Ich würde eher davon ausgehen, dass sich einige Forellenteichbesitzer einfach über die gesetzliche Regelung hinwegsetzten.  Der schon häufiger negativ erwähnte Forellenteich in Witterschick bei Bonn hat schon entsprechende Ordnungsverfahren am Hals gehabt.



Meinte mit der "Duldung" auch nicht den Forellenteich, sondern das Angeln im Rahmen der Ferienfreizeit für Kinder am Kanal von unserem örtlichen Angelverein. Am Kanal kontrolliert ja zwischendurch mal jemand. Heißt, es muss irgendwas besprochen worden sein. Da ich aber nicht Mitglied dort bin, weiß ich leider nicht, wie man es hier macht.

Stimme dir aber voll und ganz zu. Entscheidend ist ja nun wirklich nur, dass jemand anlernt, bzw. das Angeln näher bringt. Ob der "Lehrling" nun 6 oder 60 ist, dürfte eigentlich egal sein. Kann ja nicht schaden mal reinzuschnuppern und dann nen Schein zu machen, wenn es einem gefällt.


----------



## Timbo110 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*



			
				[COLOR=black schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist auch schleierhaft, wieso es in Ordnung ist, wenn ein 10jähriger Angeleitet wird, nicht aber ein 18jähriger[/COLOR]



Also meiner Meinung nach ist das so, weil die Fischereibehörde an einem 10 Jährigen nicht verdienen kann. Da werden dann die älteren gezwungen die Prüfung zu machen, da kann man ja Geld mit verdienen. (Weiß gar nicht was die Prüfung jetzt kostet, vor 8 Jahren war das schon nicht billig) Bei einem Jagdschein kann ich das verstehen mit Prüfung, sind ja Waffen, aber mit ner Angel? Aber deutsche Gesetze sind stur und die Beamten die sie machen noch viel mehr!


----------



## Forellenhunterhoy (15. April 2009)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

für kinder 40 für erwachsene rund 100-150


----------



## EuMeL70 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

Tach Post.  
 du kannst in holland an sehr vielen bunkern angeln gehen. 
der masshof in Venlo- Boekend ist nicht schlecht jedoch sind da sehr sehr viele Deutsche die da sehr unter streß stehen damit sie ihre bestellten fische bekommen sonst ist der tag für die ********. 
wenn du deine ruhe haben möchtest und den platz dazu rate ich dir nach Bitterswick zu fahren. es liegt ca. bei Venray. es ist zwar etwas weiter aber es lohnt sich dafür um so mehr.
und dann noch mal kurz zum tema angeln ohne schein !!! 
Ich finde das es ruhig erlaupt sein sollte auch in D. am Bunker ohne schein zu angeln. wenn der betreiber den anglern über die schultern schaut das kein mißt gemacht wird fände ich das ok. 
warum soll man ein schein machen, sich alles notwendige kaufen und merkt dann halt das es für einem nichts ist?
da ist es doch erstmal besser man geht einige zeit am bunker und probiert aus ob es passt.  ( nur bitte nicht allein sondern mit einem der weiß was er zu tun hat damit die fische nicht unnötig leiden wenn man einen am haken hat !!!! )
aber das ist nur meine meinung|krach:
wo du überall in NL angeln kannst ohne schein und was der spaß kostet kannst du bei uns in der gegend (viersen) im zubehörladen erfahren. die haben einige prospekte da rumliegen. zu empfehlen ist der laden in Bracht. A61 abf. 2 immer grade aus ca.6km rechts industriegebieht dann schilder mit angler folgen. ich finde den laden top.
noch fragen ?
:vik:


----------



## Besorger (8. November 2009)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

forellenhof kiefer oberhausen! oder in borken! gestütt-forellenhof wollters!!!!


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

Angelpark Tüchenbroich
ist zwar teuer aber gut
in wegberg hab den namen vergessen is sehr gut top forellenteich.


----------



## volgoman (3. August 2012)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

soviel ich weis ist an privaten teichen das angeln ohne schein möglich. gegen eine gebühr vor ort hat man das recht erworben dort zu fischen. habe ich sehr oft selber ausprobiert. einfach vorher mal anrufen und nachfragen. alles in nrw.


----------



## Sneep (4. August 2012)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

Hallo,

Ich denke wir reden hier über den Fischereischein.

In NRW gibt es nur eine legale Möglichkeit ohne Fischereischein zu angeln. Für den *Besitzer* eines *Privatgewässers* ist der FS nicht erforderlich.

Ansonsten ist der FS für den Fischfang *mit der Angel *immer erforderlich.

Da sollte man nicht herum raten, sondern einfach mal ins Gesetz schauen.

Zum Beispiel hier:

§31 LFischG NRW Nr. 2

(2) Ein Fischereischein ist nicht erforderlich

_a) für Personen, die einen Fischereiberechtigten, einen Fischereipächter oder einen von diesen beauftragten Inhaber eines Fischereischeines bei der Ausübung des Fischfangs unterstützen, *es sei denn, sie üben den Fischfang mit der Handangel oder mit Geräten zum Fang von Köderfischen aus*_


_b) für den* Eigentümer* von Privatgewässern._

Das Fischen ohne Fischereischein ist zwar nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit und keine Straftat (wie z.B. Fischwilderei), Die Behörde kann den Betroffenen aber auf Zeit oder dauerhaft von der Prüfung ausschließen.

Fischereierlaubnisscheine darf der Gewässerbesitzer oder Pächter nur ausstellen, wenn der Betreffende einen Fischereischein vorlegen kann.

 Gebe ich Erlaubnisscheine an Personen ohne gültigen  FS aus, ist auch das eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.


SNeeP


----------



## kati48268 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

Darum ist es auch schön bescheuert, hier _öffentlich_ Anlagen zu posten, bei denen mal ein Auge zugedrückt wird!
#q


----------



## Sneep (4. August 2012)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

Hallo,

bevor man sich hier darüber aufregt, dass es in NRW nicht möglich ist Kinder an das Angeln heran zu führen, sollte man sich besser etwas genauer informieren.

Es gibt in NRW den Erlass zum Kinderangeln aus dem Umweltministerium. Danach dürfen Kinder unter 10 Jahren bei dem Inhaber eines Fischereischeines mit dessen Gerät mitangeln. Dabei dürfen sie bis auf das Landen und Töten alle Tätigkeiten ausführen.

Danach ist der Jugendfischereischein erforderlich.
Das halte ich ebenfalls nicht für eine unüberwindliche Hürde:q

Also, wo ist das Problem?

SnEEp


----------



## MDieken (4. August 2012)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bevor man sich hier darüber aufregt, dass es in NRW nicht möglich ist Kinder an das Angeln heran zu führen, sollte man sich besser etwas genauer informieren.
> 
> ...



Moin,
wenn es sowas bei uns geben würde, würden wir sicherlich viel mehr Kinder haben die bei uns den Angelschein machen wollen. Bei uns muss man nämlich, sobald man sich die Windel selber ausziehen kann, einen " Begleitschein " haben.

Petri Heil aus dem wunderschönen Ostfriesland!

Gruß Mirco


----------



## Ulli3D (4. August 2012)

*AW: Forellenteichangeln in NRW ohne Angelschein ?*

Ein echter "Totengräbertrööt". Angefangen in 2004 wird der alle paar Jahre mal wieder ausgebuddelt. Einzig die Grundlagen haben sich nicht geändert, in NRW darf man ohne Fischereischein auch an Forellenteichen nicht angeln. Und, es hat reichlich Kontrollen an Angelteichen gegeben.

Wenn man spitzfindig ist, dann könnte man aus diesen Betriebshinweisen für Teichanlagen, S. 3 unten Punkt 9, schließen, dass ein Inhaber eines Jagdscheines dort ohne Angelschein fischen darf, da er die Sachkunde nach § 4 Abs. 1 Satz 3 Tierschutzgesetz hat. :m


----------

